# SRE - Stirling Resources



## psychic (24 February 2009)

http://www.stirlingresources.com.au/

*24/02/09  Stirling Partners with India's Iron Ore Producer NMDC*


----------



## psychic (24 February 2009)

Who bought nearly 15 million shares at 2 cents? nice transaction, someone has a bit of spare cash


----------



## JTLP (24 February 2009)

Just saw who the director was...Michael Kiernan...ring any bells for anybody . Thankfully have never invested in one of his 'ponzi' styled co's


----------



## System (14 April 2014)

On April 11th, 2014, Stirling Resources Limited (SRE) was removed from the ASX's official list following the compulsory acquisition of the Company by DCM DECOmetal GmbH.


----------

